# [HowTo]Wii Remote als Windoof/PC-Maus



## fac3l3ss (12. August 2010)

*HINWEIS: Für Egoshooter ist folgendes HowTo nicht zu empfehlen!
In meinen Tests drehte sich die Ansicht immer im Kreis...
Also Spieler, Finger weg!*

Was brache ich?
- Eine Wii Remote (Amazon.de = 30€ Nintendo Wii - Remote: Amazon.de: Games)
- Ein Bluetooth-Dongle (Amazon.de = 12,50€ Hama Nano-Bluetooth-USB-Adapter Version 2.1 + EDR: Amazon.de: Elektronik)
- Eine batteriebetriebene Sensor Bar zur Orientierung (Amazon.de = 12€ Wii RF und Kabel Sensor Bar: Amazon.de: Games)
- GlovePIE (Freeware , GlovePie - Download - CHIP Online)
- Bestenfalls Windows 7 als OS
- Blue Soleil(Bei mir ging es nicht mit dem Standard-Treiber -.-')(28$ BlueSoleil, the most easy-to-use, innovative and interoperable Bluetooth software, Bluetooth driver mit Testversion)

Wie geht es?
1.  Steckt den Bluetooth-Dongle in einen freien USB-Slot und legt alles bereit(Batterien/Akkus in Wii Remote und Sensor Bar reinstecken, Sensor Bar an).
2.  Der Treiber vom Bluetooth-Dongle sollte sich nun automatisch installieren, und ein der Taskleiste ein B-Symbol erschein lassen. Dies ist die Bluetooth-Umgebung von Windows.
3.  Bei mir ging es nicht mit dem Windows-Standard-Treiber, deswegen installierte ich Blue Soleil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.  Sucht nach Bluetooth-Geräten, drückt auf der WiiRemote die Tasten 1 und 2, so das die 4 LEDs blinken.
4.1 Wenn die Wii Remote bei mir in Blue Soleil gefunden wurde, musste ich erst einen Rechtsklick auf die Wii Remote machen und auf "Services suchen" klicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.2 Danach auf die Maus oben klicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5.  Die Wii Remote wurde gefunden? Gut! Nun startet GlovePIE mit einem Klick auf "GlovePIE.exe".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6.  Gebt folgenden Code ein und klickt auf "Run".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mouse.xy = Wiimote1.PointerXY
Mouse.LeftButton = Wiimote1.A
Mouse.RightButton = Wiimote1.B
Keyboard.Ctrl + Keyboard.RightBracket = Wiimote.Plus
Keyboard.Ctrl + Keyboard.Slash = Wiimote.Minus
Mouse.WheelUp = Wiimote1.One
Mouse.WheelDown = Wiimote1.Two
Keyboard.F11 = Wiimote1.Home

7. Nun sollte es funktionieren.
   Man kann auch enzelne Tasten der Wii Remote für "Tastaturtasten" verwenden. Bsp.: Mouse.WheelUp = Wiimote1.One
   Mausrad auf = Wii Remote 1.
   Wie die einzelnen namen für die Tasten sind, gehe ich aber nicht im diesen HowTo ein.
"Eine Suchmachine deines Vertrauens" ist dein Freund.
   Dies ist übrigens sehr für Präsentationen zu empfehlen.

Lob, konstruktive Kritik und Fragen sind gerne gesehen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

